# [SOLVED] Gaming PC



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

Re: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f290/gta-iv-traffic-ped-mod-0-1b-507021.html (moved to new thread)

I Haven't actually ordered my new PC Yet 
It's Gonna have:
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE 3.2GHz Overclocked to 3.6
G-Skill Ripjaws 8GB(2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz
Palit GeForce GTS 450 Sonic Platnum 930MHz Core Clock
so i'll give it a try, i'll see how many FPS second i get with that.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: GTA IV Traffic + Ped Mod 0.1b*



echo off said:


> I Haven't actually ordered my new PC Yet
> It's Gonna have:
> AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE 3.2GHz Overclocked to 3.6
> G-Skill Ripjaws 8GB(2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz
> ...


The hexa-core CPU is what's really gonna give you the edge there, since it's way more AI to compute than pixels and polygons.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: GTA IV Traffic + Ped Mod 0.1b*

That's why i'm getting that CPU, because i play a lot of games with lots of mods like lot's of people, that should be fun, 2000% more people it's going to be a joy going round with the shotgun. :laugh:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: GTA IV Traffic + Ped Mod 0.1b*

Curious: the computer in your 'My System' tab is not only similar but adequate enough...why buy a whole new system?


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

Ahh, that one knonked out, the PSU blew and sent a power surge through the system, and blew all of the components and falling off of the desk because it scared the £%$* out of me. and if you look at my specs now you will see i have opted for a better PSU.

And also it nearly set on fire!!, smoke was coming out of the PSU fan!!!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: GTA IV Traffic + Ped Mod 0.1b*

I don't recommend a 650 watt PSU for your kind of system. At least 800 watts.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

800W!!!! Are you serious that'll cost a fortune!!! i'll get back to you.

Ok do you recon this will be sufficient enough the most i can afford in my budget is £640-660


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: GTA IV Traffic + Ped Mod 0.1b*

this. PC Power and Cooling is the best brand for PSUs, they're so good they underrate what they can perform. So buying this is cheaper and you get the same quality (if not more) than something more powerful.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: GTA IV Traffic + Ped Mod 0.1b*

Right i found a bundle kit here - http://yoyotech.co.uk/item-detail.php?products_id=2866215
a full tower case and a Corsair TX850W 850W PSU


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: GTA IV Traffic + Ped Mod 0.1b*

looks good, if you really want to buy another case. Why not just use the case from the computer that short-circuited?


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

It was a horible case in the first place it had no side window or lights, so thought get a nice case,

plus thanks koala for the new thread, it sort of went of track from stating new specs to play a mod fot GTA IV to talking about new comp.

Right I've ordered the PC Couldn't afford the 850W so had to get 750W, but i added the wattage of the parts and it doesn't add to 850W it ad's to about 500W but O.Cing CPU will add a bit and with turbo core on a bit more and O.Cing the GPU a bit so that'll add a few watts, so no changing anything now, here it is:

Case: Cooler Master Elite 430
MoBo: Asus M4A87TD/USB3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition 3.2GH Retail
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz
GPU: Palit GeForce GTS 450 SONIC Platinum 930MHz Graphics Core
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint 1TB 7200RPM
DVD: Sony Optiarc 24x DVD+-RW
PSU: Corsair TX750W 750W PSU


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Gaming PC*

I would be happy with that.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC*

Thanks, ican't wait to play GTA IV on that machine, nor can't i wait to build it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Gaming PC*

I would suggest reconsidering your GPU brand choice. EVGA-Asus-HIS are better brand choices for Nvidia chipped GPU's.
With an AMD chipped Mobo I would use an Nvidia(AMD) chipped GPU to avoid any possible issues.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC*

Well i've already bought it now, If i don't like it i will send it back, but this particular card has had 5* Reviews.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Gaming PC*

Reviews are reviews and nothing more. One also has to consider the technical knowledge and experience of the reviewer, the length of time the reviewer has owned/used the unit, and if the reviewer has dealt with the companies support.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC*

Well i had a palit for 2Yrs and it was fine, Palit arn't bad yes i know Asus / eVGA are supposedly better, but i went for the GTS 450 Sonic Platinum as it is a faster version, and for only £10-£20 more, and it is good quality.I know someone who had a Asus for about 1Yr and had a problems where the fan stoped spinning and and the G Processor fried, but just so happened to have a Palit Graphics card which never had any problems for about 3Yrs on going.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Gaming PC*

I haven't had any issues with Palit, have a factory overclocked GTX260 from them, with an Arctic Cooling GTX Extreme heatsink, been running FAH on it for quite a while without any issues, put a ton of miles on the card. Also have an HD2400 Pro Sonic, but it hasn't been stressed like the GTX260 has. EVGA rules as far as warranty is concerned though, had to RMA a couple cards to them last year, they were great. Very easy to deal with, and an extremely fast turnaround time, shipped from northern ontario to california and back in less than two weeks. So, for warranty purposes, you can't beat evga, it's all a little bit "luck of the draw" you can get a great card from any manufacturer, the odds are just a little bit better with some, rather than others.


----------



## Drenlin (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: GTA IV Traffic + Ped Mod 0.1b*



-WOLF- said:


> I don't recommend a 650 watt PSU for your kind of system. At least 800 watts.


I know this is a bit late, but what the heck, man? Why on earth would he need 800 watts for a GTS 450 and a 125W CPU? Even a 400W could run that, with room to spare. A decent 350W could probably even do it. I'd be _very_ surprised if this unit topped 350W while loaded.

To put it in perspective, here's a chart measuring power usage of an 1090T(both overclocked and not) and factory OC'd Radeon HD5870. Remember, the _stock_ 5870's TDP is 82W higher than the GTS 450.


















Keep in mind, this is also measuring power usage from the rest of the system. Add about 30W or so to compensate for fans going full blast, another 10W or so for a loaded mechanical hard drive, you've got the whole system.


That said, your 750W will give room to upgrade just about anything you want.


----------



## Drenlin (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC*

And the editing limit strikes again...I meant to add this:



-WOLF- said:


> this. PC Power and Cooling is the best brand for PSUs, they're so good they underrate what they can perform. So buying this is cheaper and you get the same quality (if not more) than something more powerful.


PC power and cooling WAS good. The old Seasonic and Win-Tact built units were excellent. However, PCP&C got bought out. The Silencer MK. II units are almost the exact same thing as OCZ's Z-series units, but a tad worse *and* more expensive. They're on the same Sirfa-built platform as OCZ's Z-series, but OCZ(who now owns PCP&C) has modified it, and on some models the now have to have an extra capacitor hand-soldered to the back of the PCB just for the ripple to stay in spec, which is a clumsy and failure-prone solution.

I can't call them "bad", because they do provide their rated power and stay in spec, but you can do a LOT better for the price.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Gaming PC*

It's lovely how a company can make a quality product, get bought out, and then start selling cheap crap.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Gaming PC*



hhnq04 said:


> It's lovely how a company can make a quality product, get bought out, and then start selling cheap crap.




YUP / PC Power and Coolign used to be the undisputed King; even better than Seasonic; then came along OCZ bought them up so now OCZ has and engineering department and an actual PSU manufacturing facility; factor in OCZ's constant dollar sqeezing antics and medicority; and there you have it, a world class manufacturer losing altitude like dumb. :4-thatsba


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC*

I have built my PC it's up and running, and FAST!!!, but soon i waill be getting water cooling abd i will be OCing my CPU to 3.6 and i will be getting a new MB and i will have to GTS 450's in SLI


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Gaming PC*

if you go watercooling DONT SKIMP; get a high class unit like danger den or swiftech; dont get sucked into one of those mid grade level water coolers that will end up in your spare parts bin in 6 months because they are a pain in the keister and high maintenance


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC*

What about a corsair water cooler, but i'm still unsure about getting water cooling, as at the moment, i'm more on the side of getting a really good fan.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Gaming PC*



echo off said:


> What about a corsair water cooler, but i'm still unsure about getting water cooling, as at the moment, i'm more on the side of getting a really good fan.


I prefer air. Less hazards.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC*

Ok, What should i go for, air or water cooling for my comp, please vote, first to get to 3 votes is what i'm going for.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Gaming PC*

a good high quality AIR cooler for my vote


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC*

You got my vote for air cooling. It's a lot easier in the long run.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC*

Ok i'm going for air, could you suggest a very goon air cooler and heatsink (Socket AM3),

Thanks.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC*

Anyone^
-------|


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Gaming PC*

NCIX.com - Buy Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro Rev 2 CPU Heatsink Cooler LGA1366 LGA1156 LGA775 AM2 AM3 W/ 92MM Fan - Freezer13 In Canada.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC*

Thanks but that is from canada, but i will look up that fan on an english site.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC*

Found it here, thanks, and one more thing i have a budget of about £40 for an air cooler, could you recommend a quality one that will keep my CPU nice a cool, i don't want to get one that looks good but isn't.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Gaming PC*

Look up the Cooler Master V8 or Hyper 212, and the Zalman 95, 97 and 99 series'

Noctua makes the "Cadillac" of coolers but they are priced like them too.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC*

Cool i'm going for this one:

Zalman 9900


----------

